# الجزء الثاني : أكواد شركات الطيران ( محاكي برج المراقبة )



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نعود للجزء الثاني بعد ما اطلعنا على الجزء الاول الذي كان 

يحتوي على اكواد الطائرات 


والان نضع لكم اكواد شركات الطيران المعتمدة للمراقب الجوي 

والمستخدمة في المحاكي 


اترككم مع الاكواد 












































هكذا ونكون قد انتهينا من درس الاكواد المستخدمة بالمحاكي 

من اراد تحميل الاكواد بصيغة ملف PDF

أضغط هنا للتحميل 


تحياتي للجميع 

منقول من flyingway.com​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنى العمل بنصيحة الاخ السابق


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بتوضيح ان الموضوع منقول ويهذه الطريقة انا لا اتجاهل دور صاحبه وشكرا


----------

